# Stuffed Pork Loin (Apple)



## Bearcarver (Nov 25, 2013)

*Stuffed Pork Loin *(Apple)

I've seen a few of these, and always wanted to try one, so I finally went for it !!
I got hold of a couple pieces of Pork Loin, about one foot long each ($1.79 LB)

*First Day (Prepping)*
I filleted them with the small fish fillet knife in my kit. I found that even though I'm pretty good at filleting a fish, or something round, getting around corners like you have in a loin is different. I played it safe & didn't make it too thin, so as not to get any slice-thrus.
Then I spread Apple Pie filling on both pieces, and rolled them, and tied each one in 5 places.
Then coated with mustard and some rub, wrapped with plastic wrap, and put in the fridge overnight.

*The next day (Smoking):*
11:30--------------I preheated my MES 40 to 220*, and lit my AMNPS (50/50 Hickory/Apple).
12:00---------------Put meat on 2nd rack from top, and AMNPS on bottom bars.
4:30-----------------Meat IT ranged from 146* to 151* (Cut heat back to 100*)
5:00-----------------Pulled both Pieces. IT ranged from 149* to 153*.

Slice, plate, add sides, and eat.

Thanks for looking,

Bear



Two Pork Loin Halves ($1.79 a pound)







Get out my little filleting kit:






Closer Look:






Filleted & Apple Filling added:






Stuffed, Rolled, Rubbed, Wrapped, and Refrigerated over night:






Ready to smoke:






In the MES 40.
Had to put some cardboard up to block the wind:






Got my Magical AMNPS going good:






Fresh out of smoker:






First slices for Me & Mrs Bear:






Bear's Supper:






Close-up:






The rest of the slices:






7 more pairs going into the freezer for future meals for Me & the Missus.
Also we ate 6 slices in 3 meals, and gave 3 slices to our Son:


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 25, 2013)

Two more slices of this disappeared again tonight.

Must have been one of Foamy's trained mice!!!

Bear


----------



## disco (Nov 25, 2013)

Yes, it was mice. Ignore those Canadian looking foot prints in your yard.

This looks great Bearcarver.

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 25, 2013)

Disco said:


> Yes, it was mice. Ignore those Canadian looking foot prints in your yard.
> 
> This looks great Bearcarver.
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco!!!

Looks like you're the only one who likes this post.

I was wondering where those size 17 prints came from.

The mice around here only wear size 12.

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 25, 2013)

I like this post too.

Giant has loins on sale again.   1.79 per lb.

Going to pick some up to try this and more cb and chops.


----------



## so ms smoker (Nov 25, 2013)

Nice looking pork loin Bear. The filleting is the hard part! Yours looks good.(as always) The close-ups, (bearview) is awesome!

   Mike


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 26, 2013)

c farmer said:


> I like this post too.
> 
> Giant has loins on sale again.   1.79 per lb.
> 
> Going to pick some up to try this and more cb and chops.


Thanks Farmer!!

Make sure you save some money for the week before Christmas, when they have Prime Rib for $4.99 per pound.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 26, 2013)

So MS Smoker said:


> Nice looking pork loin Bear. The filleting is the hard part! Yours looks good.(as always) The close-ups, (bearview) is awesome!
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike!!!

Yeah, if a loin was more round, it wouldn't be so hard to fillet, but going around corners is rough.

LOL----Yes I always did love Close-ups!!

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 6, 2013)

Think I might try this tomorrow.

What do you use as a rub?

You never say what you use, family secret?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 6, 2013)

c farmer said:


> Think I might try this tomorrow.
> 
> What do you use as a rub?
> 
> You never say what you use, family secret?


I get some from a Buddy of mine, and some from a Buddy of my Son's. I don't make my own rub---If I did, I would gladly post a Step by Step.

I don't use a lot of rub, because I do a lot of Beef, and I don't use rub on Beef.

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 8, 2013)

Mine didnt turn out as good looking but it tasted great.













adamphone147.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Dec 8, 2013






I need to learn how to fillet better.

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## millerk0486 (Dec 8, 2013)

Looks great! I just smoked my first pork loin today. The weather was nasty, so I didn't fuss with any Qviews today. I see that you are vacuum packing and freezing some slices. How well do they hold when you reheat them? Do they dry or stay moist? Just curious, thanks!


----------



## reinhard (Dec 8, 2013)

Great job on the pork loins!!!  Tied them up nice also.  Got to try the apple pie filling too. Thanks for the step by step pics.  Reinhard


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 9, 2013)

c farmer said:


> Mine didnt turn out as good looking but it tasted great.
> 
> I need to learn how to fillet better.
> 
> Thanks for the idea.


I've been filleting fish for 50 years, and I have trouble with loins too!

As long as it tastes good!

Bear


millerk0486 said:


> Looks great! I just smoked my first pork loin today. The weather was nasty, so I didn't fuss with any Qviews today. I see that you are vacuum packing and freezing some slices. How well do they hold when you reheat them? Do they dry or stay moist? Just curious, thanks!


They hold up good in the freeze thaw process. I've found reheating in frying pan dries them some. I actually found Nuking them to be the best way to reheat.

Bear


----------



## old bones (Dec 9, 2013)

Those be some Nice looking Loins Bear,  I still have two loins in the freezer and was wondering what to do with them.   Using the apple slices was a good idea.    Why I never thought of slicing them in servings for later is beyond me.      I do it with the smoke pork chops but never gave the loin a thought.    

I always reheat the smoked pork chops in our electric oven.    I add a small can of Cream of Potato or Cream of Chicken to the pan and let them simmer for a few hours on low to keep them moist....     I'm thinking your Stuffed Loin would be Number One on my things to make next week...  

Thanks for the posting and great ideas…… 

John









Bearcarver said:


> I've been filleting fish for 50 years, and I have trouble with loins too!
> As long as it tastes good!
> 
> Bear
> ...


----------



## yotzee (Dec 9, 2013)

Those are tasty lookin Bear.  Thinkin I'll be trying that soon with my Mom's homemade applesauce


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 9, 2013)

Yotzee said:


> Those are tasty lookin Bear.  Thinkin I'll be trying that soon with my Mom's homemade applesauce


Thank You Yotzee!

I've been thinking about Apple Sauce. Maybe next time. Let me know how it works for you.

Mrs Bear made a couple of jars of Chunky Apple Sauce.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 9, 2013)

Hey Bear

I would have replied sooner, but I was drooling way too much to go anywhere near my keyboard.  Those look absolutely fantastic!!

Gary


----------



## flyboys (Dec 9, 2013)

I missed this one Bear, that looks absolutely amazing!  I was thinking about what to make for a dinner party in two weeks, and I think I just found my answer.  Thanks for another great detailed post!
Foams mice have visited my house too!!


----------



## sodak (Dec 9, 2013)

Bear,

The loin looks great.  

What is meant by filleting the loin?  I use to work at a fish market 25 years ago so I kind of remember how to fillet a fish but not sure how that equates to a pork loin.  I assume (everybody knows what assuming does) you are not just cutting it in half.

Sodak


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 10, 2013)

I totally missed this post the first time around. That looks and sounds damn good Bear. I got a loin in the freezer that I'll have to thaw out and stuff up. thanks for the idea.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 10, 2013)

Amazing! I love seeing all the "layered" dishes - such as the fatties or this - with everything stuffed inside! You did a terrific job! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## millerk0486 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks for the info Bear!  One of my favorite things about BBQ, are all of the leftovers. I try to freeze what I can whenever possible. The convenience of good BBQ during a busy work week is always a plus!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 10, 2013)

I just caught this post. It looks mighty tasty. Might I suggest the recipe below. It will go nicely with what you have and add an extra dimension of sweet and tangy Apple flavor. It is an old Polish Recipe that my Father tweaked and used for many years...JJ

Apple Pork Topper

3C Apple Sauce

3T Dijon Mustard

3T Brown Sugar

2T Apple cider Vingar

1tsp Rubbed Sage

1/2tsp Black Pepper

1/2tsp Salt

1/8tsp Cinnamon

Optional: 2-3 Apples, peeled, diced and sauteed until golden brown and tender in 2T Butter.

Place all in a pot and simmer on low until thickened as desired. Adjust sweet/salt to taste. Spoon over Pork Roast, during last 30-60 minutes of Cook time and/or over the pork at the table.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 10, 2013)

Flyboys said:


> I missed this one Bear, that looks absolutely amazing! I was thinking about what to make for a dinner party in two weeks, and I think I just found my answer. Thanks for another great detailed post!
> Foams mice have visited my house too!!


Thank You, Flyboys!!

Bear


Sodak said:


> Bear,
> 
> The loin looks great.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sodak!!

Filleting a fish is much easier. Take your time & try to stay about 3/4" to an inch thick, going around the loin, watching not to cut through, causing a blow-out after stuffing.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 10, 2013)

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey Bear
> 
> I would have replied sooner, but I was drooling way too much to go anywhere near my keyboard.  Those look absolutely fantastic!!
> 
> Gary


Thank You Much, Gary!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 10, 2013)

DanMcG said:


> I totally missed this post the first time around. That looks and sounds damn good Bear. I got a loin in the freezer that I'll have to thaw out and stuff up. thanks for the idea.


Why Thank You Dan!!!

Bear


LeahOceanNotes said:


> Amazing! I love seeing all the "layered" dishes - such as the fatties or this - with everything stuffed inside! You did a terrific job! Cheers! - Leah


Thanks Leah!!

And Cheers to You Too!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 11, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I just caught this post. It looks mighty tasty. Might I suggest the recipe below. It will go nicely with what you have and add an extra dimension of sweet and tangy Apple flavor. It is an old Polish Recipe that my Father tweaked and used for many years...JJ
> 
> Apple Pork Topper
> 
> ...


Thanks Jimmy !!

Bear


millerk0486 said:


> Thanks for the info Bear! One of my favorite things about BBQ, are all of the leftovers. I try to freeze what I can whenever possible. The convenience of good BBQ during a busy work week is always a plus!


Same here!!

I don't eat near what I used to, and we freeze a whole lot of leftovers. I'll be freezing about 8 or 10 thin slices of Prime Rib today, left over from Monday's Supper.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey JJ

This looks great.  Just one question  What is rubbed sage??

Gary


----------



## millerk0486 (Dec 12, 2013)

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey JJ
> 
> This looks great.  Just one question  What is rubbed sage??
> 
> Gary


In recipes calling for “rubbed” sage, take the whole dried leaf and crush or rub it to make a finely textured powder. Most dried sage sold in the spice section of the grocery store is rubbed this way.... Or so that's my understanding


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 12, 2013)

Hey Millerk

Thanx for the info

Gary


----------



## millerk0486 (Dec 13, 2013)

No problem, glad I could help!


----------



## pilch (Dec 16, 2014)

Yep this one's on the bucket list as soon as I get enough confidence.

Cheers from Down Under


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 16, 2014)

Pilch said:


> Yep this one's on the bucket list as soon as I get enough confidence.
> 
> Cheers from Down Under


Thank You Pilch!!

You'll love it----Good stuff.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Dec 16, 2014)

Looks great !

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 16, 2014)

gary s said:


> Looks great !
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!!

Bear


----------



## aceoky (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 19, 2014)

Aceoky said:


>


Thank You Sir!!

Bear


----------



## aceoky (Dec 19, 2014)

You're very welcome loved the look!


----------



## smoked alaskan (Dec 19, 2014)

Wow! You have a serious ability to make me hungry again even if I just ate. Great looking smoke job !


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 20, 2014)

smoked alaskan said:


> Wow! You have a serious ability to make me hungry again even if I just ate. Great looking smoke job !


Thank You SA !!

I Appreciate that !!!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Dec 20, 2014)

I really enjoy seeing Bear's Step by Step, I can't speak for everyone but they get me fired up. Example -------

For Christmas I am doing Bears "Smoked Prime Rib" and "Double Smoked Ham"

Just keep posting all that wonderful stuff , And start sending out samples

Great job















Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 20, 2014)

gary s said:


> I really enjoy seeing Bear's Step by Step, I can't speak for everyone but they get me fired up. Example -------
> 
> For Christmas I am doing Bears "Smoked Prime Rib" and "Double Smoked Ham"
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary!!!

Now you got me nervous!!

Those smokes Better Be Awesome!!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Dec 20, 2014)

I am sure they will be, I'm following your Step by Step !!!

Gary


----------



## overbla (Dec 24, 2014)

20141224_104412.jpg



__ overbla
__ Dec 24, 2014


















20141224_103130.jpg



__ overbla
__ Dec 24, 2014






Here is mine ready to go on the smoker for christmas dinner. Stuffed with apple pie filling stuffing and a little bacon!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 24, 2014)

overbla said:


> Here is mine ready to go on the smoker for christmas dinner. Stuffed with apple pie filling stuffing and a little bacon!


That's just Beautiful !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You did an Awesome Job filleting & stuffing that !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





When you're done with that, start a new thread of your own, and don't let me miss it !!!

Bear


----------



## davefincher (Dec 29, 2014)

Very nice! When you filet the loin do you just cut in half or do you do a spiral cut?


----------



## overbla (Dec 29, 2014)

It was a two cut fillet. Not sure if that is what you are thinking of with a spiral cut. It sure was a hit at Christmas! Wish I had more pics of the slices but I was being pressed to get it served haha! 













20141225_132240.jpg



__ overbla
__ Dec 29, 2014


















20141225_132602.jpg



__ overbla
__ Dec 29, 2014


















20141225_065826.jpg



__ overbla
__ Dec 29, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 30, 2014)

davefincher said:


> Very nice! When you filet the loin do you just cut in half or do you do a spiral cut?


Some just cut in half, but I was trying to spiral cut mine.

I didn't do near as good as "overbla" did on his.

He should start his own thread and show his whole process, even if he has to do a new one!!!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Dec 30, 2014)

Looks tasty to me

Gary


----------



## papabob (Dec 31, 2014)

Saw this recipe today.  Have a fresh pork loin that looks like it would fit the bill.  Have it all prepped in the fridge and going to fire up my MES 40 tomorrow.  Looks like a great way to start 2015!  Happy New Year!:grilling_smilie:


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 1, 2015)

PapaBob said:


> Saw this recipe today. Have a fresh pork loin that looks like it would fit the bill. Have it all prepped in the fridge and going to fire up my MES 40 tomorrow. Looks like a great way to start 2015! Happy New Year!


That's Great Bob!!!

You'll love it !!

Happy New Year!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy new year 

Gary


----------



## davefincher (Jan 4, 2015)

OK, i gave this one a shot today. The roll cut wasn't that hard after watching the youtube video and getting a little coaching from my daughter



Followed Bear's directions except i went for 5 more degrees as my wife prefers her pork a little more done (ie: burned, but I'm not bitter) Next time i'll pull it early and tell her it was higher. Still though, a great meal. Thanks for sharing your recipe!













opened up.JPG



__ davefincher
__ Jan 4, 2015






this isn't as hard as you think after you watch the video a couple times. But I am thinking next time pineapple and green chilies!













rolled.JPG



__ davefincher
__ Jan 4, 2015






Have someone around to help tie it up.













on grill.jpg



__ davefincher
__ Jan 4, 2015






4 1/2 hours at 225 and pecan smoke













20150104_175036_resized.jpg



__ davefincher
__ Jan 4, 2015






Plate it!


----------



## gary s (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice 

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 5, 2015)

Looks Great, Dave!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## dustinhook (Jan 11, 2015)

Wow that looks good. How do you keep your window so clean in your smoker.


----------



## susieqz (Jan 11, 2015)

bear, how did you fillet? sounds hard. i have a different way to stuff pork.

lay the meat flat, then cut horizontally 1/3 of the way down  from the top, stopping when you are an inch  from the end, so you have a hinge.

then you flip it over n do the same thing again. it unfolds like a road map. if you need it thinner, you pound it with a rubber headed hammer or something.

i got one the body shop guys use, but there are cooking pounders.

i usually just spread on some cream cheese n plum jam, a finnish recipe. then i roll it up. fast n easy.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 11, 2015)

susieqz said:


> bear, how did you fillet? sounds hard. i have a different way to stuff pork.
> 
> lay the meat flat, then cut horizontally 1/3 of the way down  from the top, stopping when you are an inch  from the end, so you have a hinge.
> 
> ...


I just start about an inch from a corner & slice to an inch from the other side. Then just stay an inch from the outside in a circular fashion, all the way around.

Bear


----------



## davefincher (Feb 21, 2015)

going to try another one today. this one is stuffed with pineapple and green chilies!

 













11008066_10155222367340585_4106080478546257777_n.j



__ davefincher
__ Feb 21, 2015


----------



## davefincher (Feb 22, 2015)

Yeah, that worked too! Think the next one will be the cream cheese and plum sauce mentioned in a previous post!













20150221_170702.JPG



__ davefincher
__ Feb 22, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2015)

davefincher said:


> going to try another one today. this one is stuffed with pineapple and green chilies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Great Dave!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Nice Job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now you got me thinking about doing this same thing, but curing the Loin first, because I love Pineapple with Ham.

It would have to be good with the Pineapple stuffed right inside the Loin Ham.

Now I'm betting somebody will beat me to that, because I mentioned it & it's going to be too cold out there for me for awhile yet.

Bear


----------



## davefincher (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks Bear,

Putting the pineapple inside the loin with the chilies really infused the pork with a nice flavor. The meat sucked all the moisture out of the pineapple, so the pineapple was actually a little dry. was a big hit at dinner.


----------



## kenn1320 (Mar 6, 2015)

Wow these all look great and I found this post cause I bought a loin last night. A quick question, since Im new to smoking, but I have found I get the internal temp desired, but often find the meat still pink. I eat it, but my family thinks its not done yet. I noticed in the first pics Bear posted, it looked pink still. Is it from the smoking process, or should I maybe go another 5 deg higher? I dont have apple sauce, would fresh cut apples do?

thanks,

Ken


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 6, 2015)

kenn1320 said:


> Wow these all look great and I found this post cause I bought a loin last night. A quick question, since Im new to smoking, but I have found I get the internal temp desired, but often find the meat still pink. I eat it, but my family thinks its not done yet. I noticed in the first pics Bear posted, it looked pink still. Is it from the smoking process, or should I maybe go another 5 deg higher? I dont have apple sauce, would fresh cut apples do?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Ken


The USDA used to say Pork had to get to 160° IT to be safe. That was getting a little dry.

Then a few years ago they dropped the safe Pork temp to 145° IT. I usually take mine to between 145° and 150° IT to be safe.

That may be a bit pink, but it's safe if it's over 145° IT. It doesn't hurt to go to 150° IT, but it's not needed.

The only pink you could get that would be from smoking would be a smoke ring, which would be on the outer portion of the meat, and you won't get that with an electric smoker.

If you use fresh cut apples, you might want to cook them or Nuke them first, because they might not soften up completely during the loin smoking process.

Bear


----------



## tjwheels (Mar 21, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> The USDA used to say Pork had to get to 160° IT to be safe. That was getting a little dry.
> 
> Then a few years ago they dropped the safe Pork temp to 145° IT. I usually take mine to between 145° and 150° IT to be safe.
> 
> ...


If you filet the loin and stuff it, where do you put your meat thermo to check for the internal temperature? Do you try to hit the center of the lion and hope you miss the stuffing? I want to try one tomorrow but not quite sure.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 21, 2015)

tjwheels said:


> If you filet the loin and stuff it, where do you put your meat thermo to check for the internal temperature? Do you try to hit the center of the lion and hope you miss the stuffing? I want to try one tomorrow but not quite sure.


I just stick it right down the middle.

However I stick it a few times with my Thermapen to make sure it's at least 145° or more all over, especially the centers.

Somebody can correct me, but in this case I think the center would read the same whether it's Apples or Pork, as opposed to the huge amount of stuffing in a Turkey cavity that might not get done when the Turkey meat is.

Bear


----------



## konk (Mar 22, 2015)

It's posts like this is why I joined this great site. I gotta stop lurking and get smokin. Bear that loin looks absolutely delicious, I had wipe the drool off my phone.


----------



## breeze900rr (Apr 4, 2015)

Is there a need to brine the loin if you plan to filet it?


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2015)

Konk said:


> It's posts like this is why I joined this great site. I gotta stop lurking and get smokin. Bear that loin looks absolutely delicious, I had wipe the drool off my phone.


Thank You, Konk!!

Sorry I missed your comment until now. 

I was having Computer problem.

I'm glad you like this.

Have you checked out my Step by Step Index??

It's at the bottom of all of my posts.

Bear


breeze900rr said:


> Is there a need to brine the loin if you plan to filet it?


Not necessary, but it doesn't hurt. I didn't Brine the one I did in this Step by Step.

Remember you only have to take it to 145° IT to be safe to eat. Keeping from going above 150° helps to keep it from drying out.

Bear


----------



## breeze900rr (Apr 4, 2015)

Got it thanx Bear. I'll try your recipe tomorrow, wonder how it would be bacon wrapped,,,


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2015)

breeze900rr said:


> Got it thanx Bear. I'll try your recipe tomorrow, wonder how it would be bacon wrapped,,,


You could try that, but I don't wrap whole meats in Bacon too often, because the meat itself doesn't get the great tasting bark if the Bacon is getting it all.

I would recommend frying the Bacon separately & put it on the plate as a side. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Can't hurt---It's Bacon!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## breeze900rr (Apr 4, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> You could try that, but I don't wrap whole meats in Bacon too often, because the meat itself doesn't get the great tasting bark if the Bacon is getting it all.
> 
> I would recommend frying the Bacon separately & put it on the plate as a side. :wink:   Can't hurt---It's Bacon!! :drool
> 
> ...


 thanx Bear point taken


----------



## mummel (Jul 6, 2015)

Bear, Im going to make a loin tomorrow night.  Just a question.  Do you slice it through the middle once and open it up, or do you slice it twice (creating 4 difference sections).  Thanks!


----------



## mummel (Jul 6, 2015)

Also, how do you deal with the probe?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 6, 2015)

mummel said:


> Bear, Im going to make a loin tomorrow night.  Just a question.  Do you slice it through the middle once and open it up, or do you slice it twice (creating 4 difference sections).  Thanks!


Neither.

I try to fillet it in a continuous spiral---Ideally about 3/4" thickness.

If it looks like I cut it in 2 or 4 sections, I must have even done a worse job than I thought.

Bear


mummel said:


> Also, how do you deal with the probe?


I just put it in the middle, be it meat or be it apple. I think that's what you meant?

Bear


----------



## mummel (Jul 6, 2015)

Bear, not sure what you mean by fillet it in a spiral?  I figured maybe you slice it in the middle but not all the way through, fold it open, put your fulling on top, and start rolling it on one end.  What do you mean by spiral?  Sorry for the noob question but I've never done one of these before.

And yes thats what I meant by the probe.  So apple would reach the same IT as the pork?


----------



## mummel (Jul 6, 2015)

At 3:04 he cuts it in both directions?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 6, 2015)

mummel said:


> Bear, not sure what you mean by fillet it in a spiral?  I figured maybe you slice it in the middle but not all the way through, fold it open, put your fulling on top, and start rolling it on one end.  What do you mean by spiral?  Sorry for the noob question but I've never done one of these before.
> 
> And yes thats what I meant by the probe.  So apple would reach the same IT as the pork?


I have no reason to believe the Pork in the center would be any different temp than the Apple in the center, after hours of heating slowly.

Nothing wrong with the way the guy in the video did it, but I start on the outside, and cut in 3/4" & turn so that the knife stays 3/4" in & cut along the outside, 3/4" in, and just keep going at 3/4" from whatever surface you're at. In other words"SPIRAL".

Take something 3/4" thick, like a mat or even a 3/4" rope, and roll it up. Then look at the side. If you could do it perfectly, it would look like that---A Spiral.

Hope that makes sense---It's hard to explain.

Bear


----------



## heymirth (Jul 14, 2015)

This recipe has become a staple in our home.  Rub over night and 3.5hrs at 240deg brings the IT to 153--- I take it out and cover with foil and into a cooler for 45min.  Slice with electric fillet knife and the juices come flowing out. Crazy Awesome Recipe. 













image.jpg



__ heymirth
__ Jul 14, 2015


















image.jpg



__ heymirth
__ Jul 14, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 15, 2015)

heymirth said:


> This recipe has become a staple in our home. Rub over night and 3.5hrs at 240deg brings the IT to 153--- I take it out and cover with foil and into a cooler for 45min. Slice with electric fillet knife and the juices come flowing out. Crazy Awesome Recipe.


That's Great, Heymirth!!

Glad you're enjoying it !!

Bear


----------



## pilch (Jul 15, 2015)

It won't be me Bear I'll wait until you pave the way and as usual I'll copy.

"If you follow the master it is rare to falter"

Cheers from Down Under.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 16, 2015)

Pilch said:


> It won't be me Bear I'll wait until you pave the way and as usual I'll copy.
> 
> "If you follow the master it is rare to falter"
> 
> Cheers from Down Under.


LOL---You're too Kind!!

Thanks Buddy!!

Bear


----------



## smokesontuesday (Jul 17, 2015)

Great looking smoke Bear.

Think I'm going to give it a shot this weekend using fresh peaches (Porter, OK Peach Festival is this week) instead of the apples.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 17, 2015)

SmokesOnTuesday said:


> Great looking smoke Bear.
> 
> Think I'm going to give it a shot this weekend using fresh peaches (Porter, OK Peach Festival is this week) instead of the apples.


Thank You Ryan!!!

Sounds Great---I love Peaches!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## slysmoke (Nov 17, 2015)

So, Bear inspired me to give this a try on Sunday, never stuffed a loin before, but turned out cutting it wasn't has stressful as I feared.













20151115_114551_resized.jpg



__ slysmoke
__ Nov 17, 2015






Instead of canned pie filling, I happened to have a few apples in the fridge, and I've got one of those peeler, corer, slicer things that makes quick work of apples, so a few minutes later, tossed in some cinnamon and brown sugar and onto the loin.













20151115_115706.jpg



__ slysmoke
__ Nov 17, 2015






Turns out butcher twine is hard to find, but I'd read you could use any uncolored 100% cotton thread, so here we are wrapped, rubbed and ready for some smoke in the vertical gasser at 225 over what else, apple wood.













20151115_184403_resized.jpg



__ slysmoke
__ Nov 17, 2015






Almost 3 hours later, pulled at 144 IT













20151115_184635_resized.jpg



__ slysmoke
__ Nov 17, 2015






Let it rest on the counter wrapped in foil and towels for about 25 minutes as I finished up some sides, then sliced.













20151115_185314_resized.jpg



__ slysmoke
__ Nov 17, 2015






And plated with some sweet taters, stuffing and green beans, Yum! Turned out great, plan on having leftovers Tuesday vac-sealed and warmed up in a water bath.

Thanks for the great step by step Bear!


----------



## mummel (Nov 17, 2015)

Looks great.  I've always wrapped mine in bacon but your glaze looks very appetizing.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 17, 2015)

SlySmoke said:


> So, Bear inspired me to give this a try on Sunday, never stuffed a loin before, but turned out cutting it wasn't has stressful as I feared.
> 
> And plated with some sweet taters, stuffing and green beans, Yum! Turned out great, plan on having leftovers Tuesday vac-sealed and warmed up in a water bath.
> 
> Thanks for the great step by step Bear!


Looks Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job---Glad you like it.

Bear


mummel said:


> Looks great.  I've always wrapped mine in bacon but your glaze looks very appetizing.


Thank You Sir!!

I don't like to wrap Bacon around my Stuffed Loins. That way the outside of the Bacon gets smoked again, and it blocks much of the smoke & some of the flavor from the Pork Loin.

If I want Bacon, I'll fry some Bacon & serve it on the plate next to my Smoked Stuffed Pork Loin. That way everything tastes Smoky & Great.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## mummel (Nov 17, 2015)

My smoker is packed up so my wife did one of these in the oven the other day.  It came out completely dry, even though it was foiled for most of the cook.  Not sure.....  Smoker all the way!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 18, 2015)

mummel said:


> My smoker is packed up so my wife did one of these in the oven the other day.  It came out completely dry, even though it was foiled for most of the cook.  Not sure.....  Smoker all the way!


I never did one of these in the oven----Only Smoker.

However the biggest mistake made would be to take the IT up too high. I try to get them out between 145° and 150°.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Nov 18, 2015)

Yep, Bear is right, I think most people have a tendency to overcook Pork  Pork loins are pretty lean and it doesn't take long for them to dry out.

Gary


----------



## mummel (Nov 18, 2015)

Yeah I think it dried out at the end.  She took it to 160F, but the cooking temp was high, so it probably overran.  Cant wait to break out my smoker in the spring again!


----------



## gary s (May 12, 2016)

Had to give this another look

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 12, 2016)

Hey John.  *It was this original post that inspired me to do stuffed tenderloins*--a lot more finicky that loin, but we do love tenderloin.  The great thing about it is that there is no limit to what fruit you can stuff them with.  Apple the first time and peach/mango this last time.







Thanks again.

Gary


----------



## gary s (May 12, 2016)

Hey Gary, I saw yours , remembered Bears and came back to take another look

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 12, 2016)

gary s said:


> Hey Gary, I saw yours , remembered Bears and came back to take another look
> 
> Gary


No question in my mind, Gary.  Its definitely worth a second or third look.  Its one of the tastiest smokes I've done yet.

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (May 13, 2016)

Thank You Gary & Gary!!!

I Appreciate the Compliments!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## slysmoke (Jan 22, 2017)

Did another one of these yesterday, pretty much following the previous steps, except I use my apple corer/peeler/slicer thingy and mix up my own filling with brown sugar and cinnamon.

Forgot to take a pic of the slicing and stuffing stage.

After I laid the rolled loin on the que mat I figured, "Why mess with butchers twine?" (Which I was out of anyway), so I just rolled the thing up in the que mat.













20170121_155101_resized.jpg



__ slysmoke
__ Jan 22, 2017






And voila, 3.5 hours smoke over apple wood to an IT of 145.

Took it out of the rolled que mat and it held its shape just fine.

No more butcher twine for me!













20170121_203519_resized.jpg



__ slysmoke
__ Jan 22, 2017






Simple plate of mashers, green beans and the loin.













20170121_204021_resized.jpg



__ slysmoke
__ Jan 22, 2017






Thanks for looking.


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 22, 2017)

Looks great, We do one very similar. Open it up and we do an apple stuffing (based on turkey stuffing) and the smoke /BBQ It is a huge family favorite as well.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 22, 2017)

SlySmoke said:


> Did another one of these yesterday, pretty much following the previous steps, except I use my apple corer/peeler/slicer thingy and mix up my own filling with brown sugar and cinnamon.
> 
> Forgot to take a pic of the slicing and stuffing stage.
> 
> ...


Looks Great, Sly !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job!

And that was Very Sly wrapping it in a Q-Mat !!!

I'll be doing that next time---Thanks!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## slysmoke (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks Bear.  Looking forward to seeing how the que mat wrap works for you.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 24, 2017)

SlySmoke said:


> Thanks Bear. Looking forward to seeing how the que mat wrap works for you.


I'm sure it will work---That's an Awesome Idea!!

I already got permission from my Dishwasher---She said the Q-Mats clean up easily.

Bear


----------



## donegotfat (Mar 9, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> *The next day (Smoking):*
> 
> _*4:30-----------------Meat IT ranged from 146* to 151* (Cut heat back to 100*)*_
> 5:00-----------------Pulled both Pieces. IT ranged from 149* to 153*.


@Bearcarver When you cut the heat back to 100° did you do this to get closer to dinner time, or was it something that needed done for the cook?

I am doing one tomorrow and was looking at yours to get a time average on the cook and noticed the step highlighted above about you reducing the temp.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 9, 2017)

DoneGotFat said:


> @Bearcarver When you cut the heat back to 100° did you do this to get closer to dinner time, or was it something that needed done for the cook?
> 
> I am doing one tomorrow and was looking at yours to get a time average on the cook and noticed the step highlighted above about you reducing the temp.


Good Question!

That's something I came up with a couple years ago.

One reason is to stop cooking it.

Another is my way of holding it for a few minutes to a few hours, much like wrapping it in foil & then towels, and then putting it in a cooler.

The meat has no idea if you did it my way or put it in a cooler. Sometimes I even open the door a few times to get the Smoker Temp down to the Temp of the meat, because my MES40 takes a long time to cool down to meat temp, because it's insulated so good.

Bear


----------



## donegotfat (Mar 9, 2017)

Makes sense, thanks for your reply.

Now to see if I can make mine look as tasty as yours :)


----------



## psycaz (Jun 20, 2017)

When everyone is doing this, are you letting the pork/meat sit in the counter before placing in the smoker to let it get to room temp?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 20, 2017)

psycaz said:


> When everyone is doing this, are you letting the pork/meat sit in the counter before placing in the smoker to let it get to room temp?


I personally never let anything come to room temp on the counter. Fridge to Smoker.

It can't get any smoke on my counter. I would rather let it spend that time in my smoker, at a low temp, with smoke floating by.

Bear


----------



## psycaz (Jun 20, 2017)

When everyone is doing this, are you letting the pork/meat sit in the counter before placing I. The sm





Bearcarver said:


> I personally never let anything come to room temp on the counter. Fridge to Smoker.
> 
> It can't get any smoke on my counter. I would rather let it spend that time in my smoker, at a low temp, with smoke floating by.
> 
> ...



Thanks Bear.


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 3, 2017)

I know this is an old thread and it may have been covered but...
When I filet my loins for stuffing and rolling I've found that "thirds" is about right...
Start about 1/3 of the wat down the loin and slice straight through to about an inch from the edge...
Fold the cut "flap" over and cut straight down the loin to about an inch from the bottom of the loin then slice straight back through the loin stopping about an inch from the edge of the loin...
Lay the meat out flat on a piece of plastic wrap and cover the top with plastic wrap and pound the loin flat with a meat mallet.












_20170724_171614.JPG



__ jokensmoken
__ Aug 3, 2017





You can see how this one was filleted.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 3, 2017)

IMG_20170709_135312.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 3, 2017





Pushing my luck here with folding it open from the middle cut and then down the center again. So it was open like a book then that was cut all the way again..  using my hand to push down the top as the knife was under it.  It works . Not to even though


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 3, 2017)

IMG_20170709_195128.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 3, 2017


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 3, 2017)

Real Nice Work, Joken & Johnny !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Bear


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 3, 2017)

Looks perfect to me...only thing I do different is to them work it with a meat mallet a little.


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks Bear...
Coming from you that's a real compliment.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 3, 2017)

Lol. Butchering is not my bag.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 4, 2017)

jokensmoken said:


> Thanks Bear...
> Coming from you that's a real compliment.





Rings R Us said:


> Lol. Butchering is not my bag.


I wasn't saying that to be nice---Both of you did a nicer job than the one I did here.

Bear


----------



## backpacker048 (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi Bear,

Got one of your stuffed loins in the fridge and ready to put it on tomorrow.  You sure do a nice of job of both cooking' and documenting'.
Got a question if you don't mind???
I notice from the picture of your MES that you don't have a catch pan under the loins - or at least it looks that way.  I would imagine that with the "jelly" in the pie filling and the normal dripping from the pork, there would be a fair amount of liquid dripping down,  How do you handle that?  I guess you cover what's needed with tin foil and let the drips fall, collect them in the bottom tray or the drawer.  Do you do anything with them or toss them with the tin foil?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 14, 2018)

backpacker048 said:


> Hi Bear,
> 
> Got one of your stuffed loins in the fridge and ready to put it on tomorrow.  You sure do a nice of job of both cooking' and documenting'.
> Got a question if you don't mind???
> I notice from the picture of your MES that you don't have a catch pan under the loins - or at least it looks that way.  I would imagine that with the "jelly" in the pie filling and the normal dripping from the pork, there would be a fair amount of liquid dripping down,  How do you handle that?  I guess you cover what's needed with tin foil and let the drips fall, collect them in the bottom tray or the drawer.  Do you do anything with them or toss them with the tin foil?  Thanks for your help!



Thanks BP !!
When I did these I just put them on the rack "Naked", but my empty, foil covered water pan was directly below, in position.
You could put a foil pan directly below on the next rack.

Or you could make them 11" long or less, and put them on a wire cooling rack, in a foil pan, like I do most of my 5 & 6 pound Prime Ribs. Then you could save the drippings & see what you got after smoking.

Bear


----------



## backpacker048 (Nov 14, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks BP !!
> When I did these I just put them on the rack "Naked", but my empty, foil covered water pan was directly below, in position.
> You could put a foil pan directly below on the next rack.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bear for the reply!

I have a MES 30 and don't have the surface area that a 40 does.  I've been a little concerned about heat flow (with an 800w element)) as well as smoke flow using a large catch pan.  On this cook, I cut the pan down and used a wire rack somewhat similar to your suggestion.  I'll be interested in how much drippings I get in both the catch pan and the bottom tray.  If very little, I may go with just catching the drippings in the bottom pan and "drawer".  I was just interested in your arrangement when I saw it as I hadn't considered a catch pan sitting on the very bottom.

Again, THANKS!
Backpacker


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 14, 2018)

backpacker048 said:


> Thank you, Bear for the reply!
> 
> I have a MES 30 and don't have the surface area that a 40 does.  I've been a little concerned about heat flow (with an 800w element)) as well as smoke flow using a large catch pan.  On this cook, I cut the pan down and used a wire rack somewhat similar to your suggestion.  I'll be interested in how much drippings I get in both the catch pan and the bottom tray.  If very little, I may go with just catching the drippings in the bottom pan and "drawer".  I was just interested in your arrangement when I saw it as I hadn't considered a catch pan sitting on the very bottom.
> 
> ...




I forget how big the MES 30 racks are, but as long as you have an inch on all sides or about 2" on two sides your air flow shouldn't be a problem. I believe a 9" X 11" pan would be OK on a rack or two.

Bear


----------



## backpacker048 (Nov 15, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> I forget how big the MES 30 racks are, but as long as you have an inch on all sides or about 2" on two sides your air flow shouldn't be a problem. I believe a 9" X 11" pan would be OK on a rack or two.
> 
> Bear


Just measured a shelf and it is 12x15 - so I've got the clearance you suggested.  When you cook your prime rib and use a foil pan, do you use a shallow pan or a deep dish pan?   What I'm wondering about is with a deep dish pan, the roast would sit down in the pan.  Could smoke get to the bottom side or do you place it above the sides?  Sorry about the basic questions, but I'd prefer not waste a cut of meat developing the techniques.  
 Again, thanks for your help

Backpacker


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 15, 2018)

backpacker048 said:


> Just measured a shelf and it is 12x15 - so I've got the clearance you suggested.  When you cook your prime rib and use a foil pan, do you use a shallow pan or a deep dish pan?   What I'm wondering about is with a deep dish pan, the roast would sit down in the pan.  Could smoke get to the bottom side or do you place it above the sides?  Sorry about the basic questions, but I'd prefer not waste a cut of meat developing the techniques.
> Again, thanks for your help
> 
> Backpacker




The ones I use have sides about 1 1/2" high.
The meat gets plenty of Smoke, and the wire rack allows the Smoke to even get underneath the meat.

It looks like this:


----------



## backpacker048 (Nov 15, 2018)

Thanks for the picture, Bear. Nice setup you got there - plenty of room and plenty of heat. 

Once again, thanks.

Backpacker


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 26, 2018)

Couple Apple stuffed pork loins


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 26, 2018)

Couple Apple stuffed pork loins
	

		
			
		

		
	






Rubbed and wrapped
	

		
			
		

		
	






In the MES 40 @ 11:30





(Photos not so clear for some reason)
Should be ready for supper.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 26, 2018)

Photos good enough to see that has to be Mighty Tasty!!
Nice Job, Rider!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 20, 2019)

Sir_McGyver
 ---Thanks for the Like!!

Boy this one hasn't come up in a long time!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 10, 2020)

JLeonard
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------

